# [GUIDE] LAST RESORT FIX for Unfixable Bootlooping/Pseudo-Bricked/Bricked Phones



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

If anyone has a more up-to-date link to these files then let me know (these should be the CDMA/LTE 4.0.2 images). Credit for the link goes to zyo on XDA, he posted these in a thread there.

Remember this is a _*last resort*_ thing! Most simple bootloops can be fixed otherwise. This is just a last-ditch effort to get the phone to work again (e.g. if ALL you can do is get to bootloader).
NOTE: THIS THREAD IS NOT A GUIDE TO RETURN TO STOCK/UNROOT. THIS IS SIMPLY TO GET THE PHONE TO BOOT AGAIN SO YOU CAN ACTUALLY GET TO /SDCARD/ OR GET ADB TO WORK AFTER YOU'VE BRICKED IT.

I used them when I pseudo-bricked my phone. Use them in a situation like the following (and try to avoid being an airheaded idiot like I was):

I wiped data/factory reset and formatted system thinking I had a backup + flashable ROM. Turns out I had just re-locked/unlocked the bootloader for a how-to video I put up on YouTube. So there I was with my data completely wiped -- no backup, no ROM, and no active system. On top of that, /data/ wouldn't mount so I couldn't access the sdcard in any way (adb push did nothing -- couldn't even cd to data/media half the time in adb shell). When I tried to turn on the phone it would just bootloop at the Google logo.

What I did:
Go here: http://code.google.c...xus/images.html
Download the ICL53F file (for CDMA/LTE -- should be called mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz).









Extract it to get these files VVVV -- NOTE: THESE FILES NEED TO BE EXTRACTED TO THE SAME FOLDER AS YOUR FASTBOOT/ADB COMMANDS FOR THE FASTBOOT COMMANDS LATER IN THE TUTORIAL TO BE ABLE TO FIND THE FILES (unless you put the full directory path to the files when you call them).









There will be another zip file in the extracted folder called 'image-mysid-icl53f.zip' (if it for some reason has no extension, make it .zip!) and you need to extract that.
There are three files of importance in the newly extracted folder (boot.img, system.img, and userdata.img).









You need to now boot to bootloader/fastboot/whatever you wanna call it (hold down volume down + up + power) and connect your phone to your computer (if you have driver problems, get the driver from the Samsung website after you register your device!!!!).
Type the following to your command line:

fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash userdata userdata.img
*optional* (I didn't do this and it still worked): fastboot flash recovery recovery.img [you will have to re-flash cwm after]
fastboot reboot

This should allow your phone to power back on. I ended up only having access to the GSM versions when I fixed my phone but now the CDMA/LTE are available so you should be good to go after flashing those images! If not, once you make sure you've downloaded/pushed a good LTE ROM to your sdcard (my sdcard part. started working again after doing this) then wipe your data/format system and flash the ROM in CWM and you should be good to go.


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

i cannot get my device to be recognized i have tried all the samsung and google drivers and no matter what i do it will not show up in adb devices please help!


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

aford89 said:


> i cannot get my device to be recognized i have tried all the samsung and google drivers and no matter what i do it will not show up in adb devices please help!


You have to install the samsung drivers from the website under downloads-->software after you register your device. That is the only driver I really trust to 100% work. Once that's installed you need to open your device manager and right-click on your device (should have a yellow thingy next to it meaning it can't be recognized) and update the driver. You have to browse manually and pick from a list of drivers then find the Samsung drivers and click 'next' til it's installed.


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

i do not have any devices with yellow things next to them, i used adb and fastboot during unlock and rooting now that i have "bricked" my phone it no longer wants to work at all


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

i just uninstalled all things related to android phones in my device manager and then when i repllugged in my phone a driver for samsung android bootloader interface loaded but adb still does not recognize anything


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

aford89 said:


> i just uninstalled all things related to android phones in my device manager and then when i repllugged in my phone a driver for samsung android bootloader interface loaded but adb still does not recognize anything


All you need is 'fastboot devices' to recognize something when you're in fastboot. adb shouldn't recognize anything until you're in recovery or the phone is on and you've got USB Debugging turned on


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

dude you are my effin hero i have been dealing with this for over 4hrs and no one told me that adb doesnt see it in fastboot mode


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

ok, if it doesnt boot after unlock, go into recovery and factory reset.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

aford89 said:


> dude you are my effin hero i have been dealing with this for over 4hrs and no one told me that adb doesnt see it in fastboot mode


Haha sorry! It never did for me


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

You talk about these three files in this tar file... there is only one file with no extension... what's up with that?


----------



## aford89 (Jun 17, 2011)

there is another folder inside the .tar that contains all the boot and system and userdata files


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I uploaded some screenshots to the OP so you can see what you should see.


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

Got it, the problem is the file inside the tar has no extension. You have to rename it to .zip (it may be a winrar issue or something). So what I was seeing is blahblah-lte-blahblah with no file extension and I was like "Wtf do I do with this file?".

So if anyone else is not seeing a bunch of files in that tar file it's because you need to rename the file whatever.zip and then open that file. Inside of that file is the image files you need. I was able to revert to full stock using this. Thank you very much guys.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

casca said:


> Got it, the problem is the file inside the tar has no extension. You have to rename it to .zip (it may be a winrar issue or something). So what I was seeing is blahblah-lte-blahblah with no file extension and I was like "Wtf do I do with this file?".
> 
> So if anyone else is not seeing a bunch of files in that tar file it's because you need to rename the file whatever.zip and then open that file. Inside of that file is the image files you need. I was able to revert to full stock using this. Thank you very much guys.


Oh okay yeah I didn't run into that problem I'll update the OP just in case. Thanks!


----------



## renlan (Dec 16, 2011)

OK I feel stupid but I dont get a .tgz file from the google site, I get a .tar file wich has another file in it, I renamed that .zip and there are images inside. But Im missing the bootloader, radio and flash-all files???????????? Any ideas what Im doing wrong??????

EDIT: I renamed the .tar file .tgz and it worked


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe you guys aren't clicking the right link. Put another picture in the OP!


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

i read all of the instructions and when i download the file it shows up as "mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz" in my dowload folder but i cannot unzip it. do i need to download a program that unzips these types of files?? i tried changing the .tgz to .zip but it didnt work...that is the only thing im getting stuck on right now, thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wingshater21 said:


> i read all of the instructions and when i download the file it shows up as "mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz" in my dowload folder but i cannot unzip it. do i need to download a program that unzips these types of files?? i tried changing the .tgz to .zip but it didnt work...that is the only thing im getting stuck on right now, thanks for the help guys i really appreciate it


WinRAR should work to extract tgz just fine!


----------



## Wingshater21 (Jun 13, 2011)

swimminsurfer256 said:


> WinRAR should work to extract tgz just fine!


Thanks for the help!!! i think this is where some people are getting caught up as well, and quick stop at btjunkie.org and im all good


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

No problem







Yeah WinRAR is the general go-to for Windows computers overall for compressed stuff. Good to have!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you very much for this write up. Proud new G-nex owner (coming from Bionic, my first android phone) and trying to educate myself on navigating adb and being able to handle things like this. Noob-friendly guides like this are a great asset to us all, good looking out!


----------



## casca (Oct 9, 2011)

I've got to say this is where RootZWiki really shines. XDA is an excellent resource, but they tolerate a lot of trolling and it is completely counter-productive to the basic tenant of information exchange. Good job Swim, thank you, I've been running my Galaxy Nexus since 9am (when fedex came to my door) the day it was released. I've managed to do some tweaks to the Juice Defender / Watchdog / Set CPU setup I have and am getting 17 - 20 hours of battery life out of this phone in moderate use as well. (A good jump of almost 5 hours) since I wrote my initial review the second day)

If you guys want to check out the review I wrote about the Nexus it's here: http://www.reviewboa...xy-nexus-review

I'm working on the XYBoard right now (Still don't have my product sample so I can't write about it until it comes







)


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

No problem guys -- my pleasure! Enjoy.


----------



## marantper (Dec 19, 2011)

casca said:


> You talk about these three files in this tar file... there is only one file with no extension... what's up with that?


I'm having the same problem. I know that this single file needs to be extracted. But I'm not sure how to do that. I've been looking around on-line to see how these files can be extracted and I find info about needing to run certain commands on a command window, but nothing I try works. I'm a total noobie that is super upset/disappointed/mad...did I say mad? at my self for goofing my phone up before the 24 hour mark. Help please!

*EDIT: *Used Winrar and got the files just fine.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH! I was totally concerned. Thank you, thank you, thank you!...did I say thank you?!!


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

I have unrooted, but my phone won't activate upon starting up the factory image, is there any way to fix this?


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

This thread is a tutorial on how to fix bricked phones, not on how to return to stock/unroot!


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

so i can flash boot.img, but if i try system.img, i get an error....
what directory should i extract the 2nd .zip file to?

they are on the root of my c drive...same folder where fastboot is

i can get into CWM recovery, but can't mount USB to copy rom onto SD card...any other way?le to flash recovery

EDIT: I was able to flash recovery o get back to stock recovery.....resetting now....will let you know what happens in a few minutes...


----------



## JoeProcopio (Jun 29, 2011)

bad download apparently....i got it flashed back to stock...i love new phones...was real good with Odin on the Fascinate...but no...gotta change it up...

anyway...looks like we're all good...once i extracted the files to the same directory fastboot was in, everything was good!


----------



## pego99 (Dec 21, 2011)

I am in the same boat. My VZ Nexus is stuck at the google screen. I can enter the 3 button mode with the choices start, restart bootloader,recovery mode, and power off. Recovery mode goes to a dead droid with a red triangle. I have the 4.0.2 image files but ADB cant see the phone? What is a fastboot device and is that used with ADB or the android SDK. Can someone please explain what I have to do to repair this phone. What programs and how do I use them and what mode should the phone be in when doing this. Please explain in as much detail as possible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pego99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Please tell me how to do a fastboot flash img command. Do I make a folder? Is fast boot a dos command? I want to put images into a bricked phone that I can get to the boot loader screen but adb cannot see the phone. Super boot was able to unlock but that's all. So how do I do fast boot to put images into the phone? What happens to the images already in the phone?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

pego you have aim? pm me


----------



## mikefish96 (Dec 22, 2011)

when i type in the fastboot commands it says that fastboot is not a recognized command. What do i do?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

mikefish96 said:


> when i type in the fastboot commands it says that fastboot is not a recognized command. What do i do?


You have to be sure you are starting the command window from the same directory where the "fastboot" and "adb" files are located... (probably should be in your SDK tools folder).. as a shortcut, get in that folder, hold shift and right-click in the folder, hit Open Command Window Here


----------



## mikefish96 (Dec 22, 2011)

now it says error cannot load boot.img


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

mikefish96 said:


> now it says error cannot load boot.img


What exactly are you trying to do, revert to stock image I presume? You sure you have the correct files? Make sure you placed all of them (the stock images) into that same folder where you fastboot and adb command files are... If still no go, PM me, have AIM and I will try to walk you through it


----------



## mikefish96 (Dec 22, 2011)

that did it. thanks so much for your help


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

mikefish96 said:


> that did it. thanks so much for your help


No problem, that's what we're all here for


----------



## manifestiny (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I need help. None of this has worked. Can someone walk me through step-by-step from the beginning? I believe I have the necessary flies, but they don't seem to be cooperating together.

EDIT: Also, I'm on a Mac which makes it worse. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manifestiny said:


> Well I need help. None of this has worked. Can someone walk me through step-by-step from the beginning? I believe I have the necessary flies, but they don't seem to be cooperating together.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'm on a Mac which makes it worse. I feel like an idiot.


i see, from your other post, you figured this out?


----------



## Dizzzy (Dec 23, 2011)

didn't work for me.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dizzzy said:


> didn't work for me.


Unhelpful







where did it go wrong (i.e. what step), and what did it say/do/not do?


----------



## Honky Kong 64 (Dec 25, 2011)

I need help. I installed the Zygot3 1.9 ROM tonight exactly per the instructions and was setting up my homescreens. I had perma CMW installed for recovery. I selected reboot into recovery and the phone just went dark on me. It won't recognize a charge or turn on now at all even after a battery pull. Am I totally screwed?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Honky Kong 64 said:


> I need help. I installed the Zygot3 1.9 ROM tonight exactly per the instructions and was setting up my homescreens. I had perma CMW installed for recovery. I selected reboot into recovery and the phone just went dark on me. It won't recognize a charge or turn on now at all even after a battery pull. Am I totally screwed?


will it go into bootloader mode?


----------



## Honky Kong 64 (Dec 25, 2011)

razorloves said:


> will it go into bootloader mode?


No it's really weird. My PC wouldn't recognize the device and I couldn't do fastboot. I charged it for a while and noticed the battery was hot so I tried turning it back on but it didn't look like any power was getting to the screen until I turned off all the lights and noticed an extremely dim light emanating from it. I left the battery out all night and this morning it booted fine. Of course now I'm freaked out....


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

I tried restoring 4.0.2, but after I unzipped the file, and added .zip, the file names didnt seem right. They where boot.img, recovery.img, system.img, and userdata.img. So I d/l 4.0.1 and unzipped and renamed, and the files there where bootloader-toro-primekj10.img, image-mysid-itl41d.zip, radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek01.img and radio-toro-i515.ek02.img. So I used these files instead. Everything seemed to go fine, and after I was up and running the system updated itself again, although when new it updated 67 things (after rebotting in to the phone after the update) and this time just 16. Am I good, or was that not wise?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

stevessvt said:


> I tried restoring 4.0.2, but after I unzipped the file, and added .zip, the file names didnt seem right. They where boot.img, recovery.img, system.img, and userdata.img. So I d/l 4.0.1 and unzipped and renamed, and the files there where bootloader-toro-primekj10.img, image-mysid-itl41d.zip, radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek01.img and radio-toro-i515.ek02.img. So I used these files instead. Everything seemed to go fine, and after I was up and running the system updated itself again, although when new it updated 67 things (after rebotting in to the phone after the update) and this time just 16. Am I good, or was that not wise?


you're good


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you, I was using this video as a guide before seeing this thread.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Curious, why would the 4.0.1 and 4.0.2 files be so differently named? I didnt see any radio files in 4.0.2, either.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

stevessvt said:


> Curious, why would the 4.0.1 and 4.0.2 files be so differently named? I didnt see any radio files in 4.0.2, either.


sounds like you just opened up the zip that the video tells you not to. i have 4.0.1 and 4.0.2 downloaded to my desktop and they have the same files for sure.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

Figured it out, had to change the extension from .tar to .tgz. Should I bother redoing the process?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

stevessvt said:


> Figured it out, had to change the extension from .tar to .tgz. Should I bother redoing the process?


nope, what you did was fine. wont make any difference redoing with 4.0.2 cuz you got the ota which updates everything to 4.0.2.


----------



## stevessvt (Dec 6, 2011)

[Mr.Burns]Exxxxcccceeelllleeeennnnttttt[/Mr.Burns]


----------



## saruonasaurus (Dec 26, 2011)

So I've realized I have the GSM cwr 5.5.0.2. My fault for not paying attention. I've already made a Android backup, flashed a from and different kernel. Everything seems fine. Should I leave it alone or try to flash cwr 5.5.0.4? I've tried thru from manager but the app freezes.


----------



## saruonasaurus (Dec 26, 2011)

Nevermind. Rom manager finally worked and I flashed the cdma cwr and made a backup of my current setup. Guess everything is fine for now.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

saruonasaurus said:


> So I've realized I have the GSM cwr 5.5.0.2. My fault for not paying attention. I've already made a Android backup, flashed a from and different kernel. Everything seems fine. Should I leave it alone or try to flash cwr 5.5.0.4? I've tried thru from manager but the app freezes.


i would not leave it alone.
i dont know whats up with your rom manager problem, but i would just fastboot flash it.
download it here and save it to the same place you have your fastboot file.
then put your phone in bootloader mode and change the path to the location of the fastboot file and type this into command prompt window.

fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img

EDIT...ah...i see you got it. cool


----------



## mickrg123 (Aug 12, 2011)

What can I do if I can't get into fastboot or recovery. All I have is yellow triangle, have tried odin but keep getting failed.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

mickrg123 said:


> What can I do if I can't get into fastboot or recovery. All I have is yellow triangle, have tried odin but keep getting failed.


Did you try the pdanet drivers? If so, try this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-we...lock-and-root/page__view__findpost__p__327640


----------



## blees10 (Dec 21, 2011)

worked great just like you said. Thanks!


----------



## Cg006 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopesomeone can help me...









My LTE Galaxy Nexus is also boot looping. I went to update the rom to the newest gummy rom and now i get stuck at the google boot up screen and it will just boot loop back tot he google logo.

I AM able to get into recovery and load CWM and i have tried restoring from a back up, also tried installing a rom... same issue... dont know what else to do?

i can atleast plug my phone to the wall and the battery can charge normally..

A few times ive also seen a weird splash that says ready to download, do not turn off target.. anyy suggestion guys?

BTW i installed the Galaxy Nexus ToolKit to root.. it has an option to factory reset? i am thinking on doing that? I downloaded the gogle factory image tzg file

***update****
I said fudge it....
And ran the flash back to factory in the galaxy nexus toolkit option 5 i think....made sure i downloaded the image from gogoles site.....
And its back up









Time to reroot and try again...lol


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I used this when Odin failed for me twice. Once I got the files in the right spot it was a snap. Thanks so much!


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

./flash-all.sh totally seems to be working fine...


----------



## flyfish23 (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone want to make a qucik $100 for helping me fix my bricked phone?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

flyfish23 said:


> Does anyone want to make a qucik $100 for helping me fix my bricked phone?


just follow this guide http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

if you need help with it, just ask in that thread


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

fyi, weird thing... i sent out a text with my phone and 30 min later went to pick it up and noticed the screen wouldnt turn on. i noticed i still got haptic feedback when i touched the screen tho, the phone was still on, acting normally, i could still slide to unlock the screen, i just had 0 backlight to the screen so i couldnt see anything. the screen wasn't even dim, it was literally off, but still responsive to touch. i tried battery pull, reboot, adb reboot recovery, adb reboot-bootloader, everything, the screen just refuses to light up.

called verizon, the new phone will be here monday. i used razorloves' guide to return the current phone to factory state and relock it.


----------



## gerrard8pool (Jan 12, 2012)

Please I need help with this. I followed the instructions on the front page to a T and everything seemed to be going fine. I was in the same situation as the OP with all data and partitions cleared but to make matters worse I believe that my usb debugging was turned off the last time i was able to boot my phone and I am fairly sure it is still off because I can never get it to show up under adb devices. After completing the steps laid out in this the front page my phone still will not power back on and continues to bootloop. i have tried ODIN as well as many other things trying to get my phone to boot for the last 2 days. When I try to restore it to the original factory state everything goes fine untill it is fastbooted again after being re-locked. The lock does not seem to stick no matter what I try. I only got the phone a couple days ago so if I could at least get the lock to stick I could send it back to Verizon for a replacement. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

gerrard8pool said:


> Please I need help with this. I followed the instructions on the front page to a T and everything seemed to be going fine. I was in the same situation as the OP with all data and partitions cleared but to make matters worse I believe that my usb debugging was turned off the last time i was able to boot my phone and I am fairly sure it is still off because I can never get it to show up under adb devices. After completing the steps laid out in this the front page my phone still will not power back on and continues to bootloop. i have tried ODIN as well as many other things trying to get my phone to boot for the last 2 days. When I try to restore it to the original factory state everything goes fine untill it is fastbooted again after being re-locked. The lock does not seem to stick no matter what I try. I only got the phone a couple days ago so if I could at least get the lock to stick I could send it back to Verizon for a replacement. Thanks in advance for any help


Try flashing the entire factory image. Link in my signature


----------



## gerrard8pool (Jan 12, 2012)

razorloves said:


> Try flashing the entire factory image. Link in my signature


 I have attempted to do that multiple times following the instructions here http://www.droid-lif...-factory-state/ as well as similar instructions found at other sites. My two issues are that the first adb reboot bootloaderstep does not work. It says error device not found. I am sure I have the right drivers as I downloaded the ones linked in the OP. This is why I think my usb debugging is turned off. I think this is ok because I just manually start the bootloader (volume+, volume-, and lockswitch) The other area it seems to go wrong is that it reboots following the fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip stage, and i have to force it into the bootloader again or else it will bootloop or display the screen of the dead android with the red exclamation point. Once there I try to do the last two steps but the lock will not stick and once I reboot the phone it proceeds to bootloop again.


----------



## krapman (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for this - saved my @$$.
Sister would've killed me for bricking her brand new phone.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

gerrard8pool said:


> I have attempted to do that multiple times following the instructions here http://www.droid-lif...-factory-state/ as well as similar instructions found at other sites. My two issues are that the first adb reboot bootloaderstep does not work. It says error device not found. I am sure I have the right drivers as I downloaded the ones linked in the OP. This is why I think my usb debugging is turned off. I think this is ok because I just manually start the bootloader (volume+, volume-, and lockswitch) The other area it seems to go wrong is that it reboots following the fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip stage, and i have to force it into the bootloader again or else it will bootloop or display the screen of the dead android with the red exclamation point. Once there I try to do the last two steps but the lock will not stick and once I reboot the phone it proceeds to bootloop again.


Doesn't matter if usb debugging is off. Everything you're describing is normal. Just follow the link in my signature and see how it turns out.


----------



## gerrard8pool (Jan 12, 2012)

razorloves said:


> Doesn't matter if usb debugging is off. Everything you're describing is normal. Just follow the link in my signature and see how it turns out.


 Did everything in your signature, still no luck


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## hollovoid7 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is a lifesaver, I undervolted my kernel (nothing too crazy, and i didnt save it for bootup either, francos kernel.) and it froze, im like ok, ill try different values when it reboots, and it just kept cycling over and over... I dont know why it would do that, and keep doing it through factory reset, and even flashing different kernel, and rom, but this is the only thing that saved me.

Again thanks alot.


----------



## hobojoe196061 (Jan 31, 2012)

ok guys i need help, i just bought a galaxy nexus off craigslist for pretty cheap because it was soft bricked. so ive been going through the reflashing and locking and unlocking multiple times. some times i get the boot loop on the black screen with google on it and other times i get a boot loop where the boot animation runs for a random amount of time (shortish) then the phone reboots and the phone starts over from the google screen. is this the same boot loop everyone else has been dealing with? if not i think i need some serious help...


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

hobojoe196061 said:


> ok guys i need help, i just bought a galaxy nexus off craigslist for pretty cheap because it was soft bricked. so ive been going through the reflashing and locking and unlocking multiple times. some times i get the boot loop on the black screen with google on it and other times i get a boot loop where the boot animation runs for a random amount of time (shortish) then the phone reboots and the phone starts over from the google screen. is this the same boot loop everyone else has been dealing with? if not i think i need some serious help...


it's normal to bootloop once or twice. follow this guide here to flash everything http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/


----------



## hobojoe196061 (Jan 31, 2012)

razorloves said:


> it's normal to bootloop once or twice. follow this guide here to flash everything http://rootzwiki.com...oot-and-relock/


mines been bootlooping for about 10 minites at a time. (again the bootloop where the boot animation freezes for a split second thenit starts over from the google screen) so i tried flashing 4.0.1 and it gets me to the activation screen however the phone doesnt register any touches. is there something else that needs to be flashed to get it to work? or if i were to try to flash a rom do you think the issue would persist?

edit. i have been using that walkthrough as well, i used that to fully flash 4.0.1

edit 2. after installing the touch clockworkmod, the device doesnt register touches on it either...honestly guys, am i screwed?


----------



## Euke (Feb 13, 2012)

Heeeeelp, my Nexus froze while typing a message and then stuck in bootloop with flickering screen.

Tried to perform actions from page one, but I cannot even complete step 1









I can still get into bootloader...but when i try to flash anything (boot,recovery,system....) fastboot says:

sending recovery <4478 KB>...
OKAY [0.484s]
writing recovery...
FAILED <status read failed <Too many links>
finished. total time: 0.562s


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Euke said:


> Heeeeelp, my Nexus froze while typing a message and then stuck in bootloop with flickering screen.
> 
> Tried to perform actions from page one, but I cannot even complete step 1
> 
> ...


Update SDK and try again, this was posted recently in another thread.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I hate to be the pessimist here but another user encountered this in another thread and couldn't recover. Go check this out:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27449-help-update-bricked-my-phone/

Juba something or other posts something near the end of the thread that may or may not work. I've seen one user have success but that was it.


----------



## FIRE AND ICE (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like a lot of you are having an issue I had with my last nexus. Try flashing fauxs reset kernel through fast boot. Unzip then: fastboot flash boot boot.img

If you are able to flash the boot image follow up by flashing the rest of the Google stock images like boot loader, radio, system, userdata, recovery EXCEPT the boot image. Also make sure that you are flashing the right stock image to match the reset kernel you are using. For me it turned out I had a bad motherboard so I just refunded and bought a new one. Good luck and cheers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

